# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Grüsse aus khanom

## marrai

Hallo Jungs
 Bin mal wieder in der Heimat (Grundstück betrachten) ::  und will euch grüssen. Hier merkt man relativ wenih von der Regenzeit. Es hat so 35 Grad und regen is fast bei null! Bin zwar 2 Monate hier aber die Zeit rennt wie  immer viiieel zu schnell. Möchte ja nächstes jahr das grundstück erhöhen,und die preislage checken. War gestern in nakhon si tammarat bei ner fussmassage für 130 bath,hm der Hammer so ein Preis ::  Ok dann werd ich mal wieder in die Fluten springen. Bis zum nächsten mal! Marrai!

----------


## Enrico

Viel Spass noch und lass es dir gut gehen  ::

----------


## schiene

Wünsche dir eine schöne Zeit in Thailand.
Berichte mal ab und wann über deine Erlebnisse und die "Preisforschungen"

----------


## marrai

Hallo
 Ich sitz grad auf meiner terasse und seh so aufs meer hinaus. Und denke mir immer wieder hier möcht ich bleiben. Ja und die Unternehmungen richtung Eigenes Haus,da is es halt so die thais möchten halt immer mehr!!! Veststellung! Wenn ich die richtigen Leute finde dürfte meine vorstellung mi 3 Mill bath fürs Haus schon klar gehen. Habe hier auch einen Bayuwaren (wie ich) kennengelernt der schon viel hier gebaut hatt. Und sich seinen lebensunterhalt so sichert. Er hat hier gute und schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Werde mir die guten raussuchen ::  Er baute ein 2 stock 300 qm Haus direkt am strand für 5 mill bath. verkaufte es für 8 ::  Ich möchte ja ein L-Vorm Haus mit so 150 qm und das müsste für 3 mill möglich sein. Ok halt die Ohren steif. Die zeit rennt hier nur so,bin ja aber kein pauschal touri und darf noch bis ende August hier bleiben ::

----------


## schiene

@marrai 
3 Mio mit oder ohne Grundstück????

----------


## marrai

Hallo Schiene
Das Grundstück habe ich schon ::  Ich möchte halt kein reines thaihaus sondern da mein Grundstück nur 19m breit ist aber 60m lang ein l-shapad Haus bauen. Soll  2 schlafzimmer haben ein grossen Livingroom mit intergrierter Küche und schiebetüren . Ich denke das müsste zu machen sein. Ich sehe auch immer in hua hin Immobilien nach und da werden gebrauchte Häuser so wie ich si will mit viel weniger Grund für 5 mill angeboten. Und jetzt weis ich ja wie die Preisgestaltung ist, die wollen da grose kasse machen.

----------


## marrai

Sind im Übrigen wieder zuhause und finden alles schrecklich hm :-/ Dat kommt davon wenn man nich früh genug das sparen anfängt ::

----------


## schiene

Für 3 Mio solltet schon was vernünftiges zu bauen sein.Aber glaube mir fast alle die sehr groß gebaut haben bereuen es im Nachhinein.
Ich habe mit vielen gesprochen und grosse Häuser mit weit über 230 m² angeschaut.Fast überall das selbe....leere Räume und viel ungenutzer Platz
Viel Arbeit,Kampf gegen Ameisen und die meisten Räume stehen einfach leer und sind nur Zierde.

----------


## marrai

http://www.huahinthaiproperty.com/in...sale&prop=bung auf dieser seite das haus mit der nummer Ref No.: BS1987A L-Vorm. So was solls werden. Du hast schon recht mit dem zu vielen Zimmern, aber weist ich hab mir so viele häuser angeschaut und ganz oft habe ich einen zu kleinen livingroom gesehen. Das möchte ich vermeiden da soll ja noch die küche mitintegriert sein. Ich habe mir so an die 50 qm fürs wohnzimmer vorgestellt. Denn in diesen raum hält man sich (auser der terasse) ja die meiste zeit auf. Dann 2 schlafzimmer und eben ein büro für fittnescenter und pc ect. Im Kopf hab ich schon die umrisse,nur zu papier hab ich es noch nicht! Jetzt kommt erst noch die überlegung ob ich das ganze grundstück aufschütten lassen oder nur da wo das haus stehen wird? hm Wenn nur das Haus dann gehts eben 2 bis 3 stufen runter in den Garten. Wenn nicht dann bleibst fast auf einer ebene. Ein wenig erhöht wird ja sowieso gebaut, aber die erste lösung wär dann ja extrem hoch(nur das haus mit pool). Was denkt denn ihr?
Ps. Und noch was. Mein haus soll natürlich nicht 3 bäder und 4 schlafzimmer haben ::  Also 2 Bäder und 3 Schlafzimmer

----------


## schiene

Also 2 Bäder,zumindest Toiletten finde ich schon nicht schlecht.Etwas höher gebaut bringt meist mehr kühlenden Wind was 
beim sitzen auf der Terrasse vorteilhaft ist.

----------

